# East Coast people........



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

When is the season starting around NJ area? When does mountain creek open up?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

i'm not exactly sure of the NJ resorts, but down around MD/PA they open in December usually.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

mountain creek-mid december.

jack frost big boulder-the snowmakers are already on call. they are pushing to open halloween. if not, then early/mid november.

blue mountain-early december

bear creek-early december

camelwack-early december

shawnee-late november/early december


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks. i figured it was all pretty much in december. just hoping to get to a mountain a little earlier


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

just go to big boulder. its about 40 min from mountain creek. they will be open real soon.


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

rgrwilco said:


> just go to big boulder. its about 40 min from mountain creek. they will be open real soon.


which big boulder in the Poconos?? thats like an hour and half away from me. I got a sick house there i am renting out for 3 nights and 4 days in January. Brand new house that sleeps 20 people. Got a jacuzzi and all that good stuff.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

If it's anything like last year mountain Creek will open in mid March..:laugh: Never been to boulder,but I am going to Stratton for thanks giving.


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

laz167 said:


> If it's anything like last year mountain Creek will open in mid March..:laugh: Never been to boulder,but I am going to Stratton for thanks giving.



well arent they saying this is going to be a good winter this year? These weather people are never right anyway but it would be nice if they are right


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

yup big bnoulder in the poconos. the one and only big boulder. they opened november 10th last season. search youtube


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

rgrwilco said:


> yup big bnoulder in the poconos. the one and only big boulder. they opened november 10th last season. search youtube


yea i did it last year and like i said earlier im doing the trip again this year. The mountain isnt bad but not worth it for me to drive twice as far then mountain creek


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

you may also want to check out Hunter Mtn. It is another hour north of Mountain Creek but the hour makes a big difference.


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

agreco3 said:


> you may also want to check out Hunter Mtn. It is another hour north of Mountain Creek but the hour makes a big difference.


I use to go there as a kid and remember it was pretty good mountain


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Agreed with Hunter! Mtn Creek BLows!!!!! JF/BB BLows!!!! Poconos BLowww! If you are a park rider, then BB will have some decent park action, but North to Hunter may treat you better...just up 287-87N.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> Agreed with Hunter! Mtn Creek BLows!!!!! JF/BB BLows!!!! Poconos BLowww! If you are a park rider, then BB will have some decent park action, but North to Hunter may treat you better...just up 287-87N.


hunters backcountry is good, but the parks arent even close to as good as mt creeks or bb's. the trails at hunter themself arent that great either.belleayre is the gnar


----------



## Nixtro21 (Dec 2, 2008)

Jerzey Boarder said:


> When is the season starting around NJ area? When does mountain creek open up?


It was _supposed _ to open today  but instead they changed it to next weekend. I was going to go to hunter but i dont feel like dishin out 60 bucks when i have a season pass to creek


----------



## Nixtro21 (Dec 2, 2008)

rgrwilco said:


> hunters backcountry is good, but the parks arent even close to as good as mt creeks or bb's. the trails at hunter themself arent that great either.belleayre is the gnar


i was at bellyare last weekend, i heard they werent opening a park this year. you know if thats the true?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

rain rain and more rain here. my trip to NC got cancelled and i still cant ride cause of the weather.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I might have a place to stay on saturday night close to springs.


----------



## Nixtro21 (Dec 2, 2008)

raiiiin here in jersey, maybe itll snow tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Hunter Mtn looks good for Sat, although a bit cold. 19F for the high temp.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

I was at belleayre yesterday and it was good. Fresh powder in the morning since we got there pretty early and were some of the first people on the mountain. Park wasn't open though.


----------



## Nixtro21 (Dec 2, 2008)

[Ian] said:


> I was at belleayre yesterday and it was good. Fresh powder in the morning since we got there pretty early and were some of the first people on the mountain. Park wasn't open though.


i heard they arent opening their park this year, but dont quote me on it...im a mountain crek junkie anyway so it doesnt effect me too much, i only go to belleyare a couple times a season


----------

